# Lost Tomcat IK on Animas



## joni (Jul 9, 2014)

Lost blue single Tomcat inflatable kayak on lower animas. Car keys were attached to it. Last seen in eddy river left after Santa Rita Park, Durango. Please call 259-0289. Thanks!


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

bummer! what happened,?!?! best of luck! hope it returns asap! good reminder to me why I always stash keys on the shuttle vehicle, and I let other boaters in the party know where the keys are... seriously bummer. best of luck!


----------

